# Looking For A Nubian Buck For Stud Service



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Not sure where to post this, so I figured I'd try the dairy forum as it's about my Dairy Goats. Sorry if this is the wrong place.

I thought I had a Nubian buck to breed to my does late October as don't really want winter kids again, that's why I'm breeding later this year. Well, it seems like that deal has fallen through as I am unable to get ahold of the lady now. Now, it's getting to be mid-October and I'm scrambling for a buck. Mind you, I thought I would be using this buck since sometime August. I have no idea where to even start. I've checked Craigslist, but the only thing I can find is people selling bucks and I am currently unable to own my own buck, unfortunately. I'm at my wit's end scrambling around to find a buck that fits my criteria. Maybe someone on here is a close neighbor of mine and has a Nubian buck for stud service? (A girl can dream!) Or maybe you guys could help point me in the right direction as to where to look. I only need two does bred.

Here's the basic's of what I'm looking for:
1) Purebred Nubian buck 
2) ADGA Registered
3) Preferably on the small side as one of my does is only about 28 inches tall at the withers
4) CAE & CL Negative
5) A history of nice milkers in the bucks lineage would be nice
6) Near Canton, OH 

Please let me know if you have a buck available, know of a buck or know where I could look to try and find one. A huge thank you in advance!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

The ADGA membership directory is always a good place to look 
And they have contact info so you could ask about testing and stuff..


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Great idea! I hadn't even thought of that. Just call and ask if they offer a stud service?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

There will be an "*" next to a "N" meaning that they offer stud for Nubians, it'll also say if they've done LA or DHIR.. and then you'd just ask them questions


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

I didn't realize that! Thank you so much!!! :hugs:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

No problem!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Does Ohio have a dairy goat club/association? You might check on there too if they have a website. Most state clubs list the membership and what breeds are owned. Might also check the schedule for BioGenics www.biogenicsltd.com to see if they are going to do any collections close to you this fall. You might be able to find someone there willing to do stud service.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a purebred Nubian buck that comes from nice milking lines. He is 8 months old and capable of getting the job done (he bred two of my does already this year) I haven't sent his papers in yet but will be doing that soon. You can message me if you're interested in using him. I'm around an hour and a half from you. I'll have to get an updated pic of him, but here's one for now, he has grown a lot since this picture.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll have to look into that, ptgoats45, thank you!

He's beautiful OutdoorDreamer! I may have found a buck, but if not, I'll let you know for sure. He is simply stunning!


----------

